# Tapatalk Notifications not working?



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Are any of the other tapatalk users not receiving notifications? 

I haven't changed any settings on my tapatalk and over the last few days I don't get notified of :

- likes
- mentions 
- replies 
- conversations


Just wanted to check if anyone else is having this issue? 

I have tried deleting and reinstalling but the issue is still there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

I've been having the same issue with Tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I've been having the same issue with Tapatalk.


Good to know I'm not alone! It sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

My Tapatalk notifications seem to be working fine @Yiannaki
I haven't reinstalled it since I installed it quite a while ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

To be honest I always used to use the browser. I prefer it. But on the go Tapatalk does load faster and is easier to navigate unread threads. 

I'm back to using the browser at the moment.


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

This could be a linked issue. But I browse the forum from my mobile often and I notice that the alerts do not update unless I refresh the page. Prob the same engine causing the issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/11/14)

Mine has a mind of its own ... sometimes it works, sometimes not


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> My Tapatalk notifications seem to be working fine @Yiannaki
> I haven't reinstalled it since I installed it quite a while ago


I wonder what the cause could be then. It's a little frustrating I won't lie. Seeing as I mostly use my phone for the forum, I feel as if I'm missing out here  #withdrawlsymptoms


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Have you tried logging out of the Tapatalk AND the Web Browser. (i.e. so you have no devices logged in)
Then logging back in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Have you tried logging out of the Tapatalk AND the Web Browser. (i.e. so you have no devices logged in)
> Then logging back in?


Will try that now! Thanks


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Oh - and while you at it - clear all your browsing cache files etc.

Maybe that will all work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Oh - and while you at it - clear all your browsing cache files etc.
> 
> Maybe that will all work


Testing .... 1 .... 2


----------



## Raslin (24/11/14)

Mine works for other forums bit to ecigsa


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Hmmm seems that the problem continues


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm seems that the problem continues



Sorry to hear that @Yiannaki 
Maybe its a setting somewhere. Or maybe some setting got reset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/11/14)

Yeah my notifications aren't working either 

I think it's since the update on tapatalk was done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/11/14)

@Yiannaki 

I'm having the same problem but just keep my Tapatalk on the unread option so dont mis any thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/11/14)

Same this side. 

Also as someone mentioned earlier, it works for other forums though...
Does make me a bit bleak as I missed that Reo mini SL cause of this


----------



## Riaz (5/12/14)

Anyone find a solution for this yet? Drives me crazy not getting the notifications any more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (15/12/14)

so after doing another software upgrade on iOS this morning, i see the tapatalk notifications are working again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah babe


----------



## Raslin (15/12/14)

My android is all working now. Phew nice to have it back.


----------



## Riddle (15/12/14)

Seems to be working by me too. Will see how it keeps up


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

Just updated now  

Hope they work!

They messed up the interface tho  sigh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (15/12/14)

Yeah this interface sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/12/14)

Agreed. I can't find the threads I normally look at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Agreed. I can't find the threads I normally look at


Yeah I don't understand why each thread has to be so big and bold.

It's gives me a headache 

Back to the mobile browser for me!


----------



## Rellik (15/12/14)

Yay, My tapatalk notifications also just started out of the blue. Didn't even notice it came with an app update...


----------

